# Other Pythons > Giant Pythons >  Dwarf Burmese python

## hEireann Pythons

What are Burmese pythons like do they bite or hiss?
What type of morphs are there for dwarf Burmese?
Do dwarf Burmese make good pets how big do they get?

Any information will be great 

Thanks

----------


## DeadLegs

> What are Burmese pythons like do they bite or hiss?
> What type of morphs are there for dwarf Burmese?
> Do dwarf Burmese make good pets how big do they get?
> 
> Any information will be great 
> 
> Thanks


As I've seen it stated a few dozen times; Google is your best friend when researching any animal you're interested in. That being said, I've never heard of a dwarf Burmese until now. Only the dwarf and super dwarf retics. Google, here I come!  :Cool:

----------


## mainbutter

Dwarf burms most certainly do exist.

I don't know much about them that doesn't apply to burms in general, except that they are smaller, not as easy to find, and pretty pricey compared to a normal burm hatchling.

I think Twin Cities Reptiles (a local reptile pet store near where I live) has one however, sure is a looker!

----------


## WaRocker

As far as how they are ? Biter / hisser.. Its a toss up really kinda like most snakes they all have their own personallity. Sometimes you win and other times ya don't..lol
Depends also how much time you hold and interact with your snakes.

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Dwarf Burms do exist, but there are a few issues...


-They are 90% WC
-They only get about 6-7 ft
-There is NO Pure dwarf burm morphs.
-They are biters, and do not make great pets.
-They are quite expensive for a WC snake.

This being said, they do not have the same patten as a normal Burm at all.
normal Burms have saddles, where the dwarfs have more of a labyrinth feel.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Crystal palace reptiles has some for sale at the moment - it might be worth dropping them an email asking for more details.  :Good Job:  

http://www.crystalpalacereptiles.com...od=DwarfBurm08 


dr del

----------


## alohareptiles

> Dwarf Burms do exist, but there are a few issues...
> 
> 
> -They are 90% WC
> -They only get about 6-7 ft
> -There is NO Pure dwarf burm morphs.
> -They are biters, and do not make great pets.
> -They are quite expensive for a WC snake.
> 
> ...


You can get CB Dwarfs...I do have one that will be breedable hopefully next season...

There are Half Dwarf burms out there...But much of the morphs need to be bred down using the pure dwarfs as the base...

Once again, be very careful because there are only a handful of breeders with actual half dwarfs...Many are selling underfed/sized burms as dwarfs or half dwarfs...

Let me know if you want to know about where to get some dwarfs and I can point you in the right direction...

AND YES, THEY CAN BE VERY PISSY (many refer to them as the "Spawns of Satan" or "Demon Seeds")!!!!  I'm lucky and have a girl that is pretty good, little hissy, but that's it for now...But like all snakes, things can change down the road...

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (02-08-2010)

----------


## TheresaBearden

> You can get CB Dwarfs...I do have one that will be breedable hopefully next season...
> 
> There are Half Dwarf burms out there...But much of the morphs need to be bred down using the pure dwarfs as the base...
> 
> Once again, be very careful because there are only a handful of breeders with actual half dwarfs...Many are selling underfed/sized burms as dwarfs or half dwarfs...
> 
> Let me know if you want to know about where to get some dwarfs and I can point you in the right direction...
> 
> AND YES, THEY CAN BE VERY PISSY (many refer to them as the "Spawns of Satan" or "Demon Seeds")!!!!  I'm lucky and have a girl that is pretty good, little hissy, but that's it for now...But like all snakes, things can change down the road...


I absolutley agree-the dwarf burms are pissy.
They are hissy, puff up, and tend to be flighty. To keep them calm the best thing to do is give them hide boxes and crumpled up or shredded newspaper so they get that feeling of security.

----------


## chrispouliot55

if i got a dwarf anything i would get a nice retic. and i think they are cheaper too!

----------


## DeadLegs

> if i got a dwarf anything i would get a nice retic. and i think they are cheaper too!


They may be cheaper but that is because they're no longer as rare as the dwarf burm still is, plus they do still get considerably larger. in dwarf retics you're still looking at 10-12ft in length where as a dwarf burm you'd see a max of 7ft. much like the SUPER dwarf retic which is again higher in price right now and, for the most part, stays within the lengths of a Ball or barely larger.

----------

_FIEND_FO_LYFE_ (02-09-2010)

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Dwarf burms most certainly do exist.
> 
> I don't know much about them that doesn't apply to burms in general, except that they are smaller, not as easy to find, and pretty pricey compared to a normal burm hatchling.
> 
> I think Twin Cities Reptiles (a local reptile pet store near where I live) has one however, sure is a looker!


I have seen the dwarf burm at TCR - I had a long talk with the owner too. Beautiful snake, but 'very mean.' Onwer says she is WC and not handlable and that in his 30 + years, they all have simular tempermants. The one he has is quite a looker though. At the time he and I spoke, he was asking $850 for her, but warned that she was 'nasty.'

----------


## MarkS

Is this nasty attitude more because they're mostly wild caught?  How is the temperament of the CBB ones?

----------


## DeadLegs

> I have seen the dwarf burm at TCR - I had a long talk with the owner too. Beautiful snake, but 'very mean.' Onwer says she is WC and not handlable and that in his 30 + years, they all have simular tempermants. The one he has is quite a looker though. At the time he and I spoke, he was asking $850 for her, but warned that she was 'nasty.'


I fail to recognize how one can have 30 yrs experience in dealing with an animal which was only introduced to the pet trade roughly eight years ago and in very small numbers. If he has a wild caught dwarf burm, it is most assuredly going to be very pissy considering what stress and possible treatment it endured before landing in his care, let alone the fact that it IS a wild caught caught snake which is just naturally going to be worse tempered/more flighty than a CBB.

----------


## Kuba

I cant remember where i read it but i had read that there are no CBB Dwarf Burms because either the female or male refuse to breed in captivity so all CBB dwarf burms are actually 50/50 crosses

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> I fail to recognize how one can have 30 yrs experience in dealing with an animal which was only introduced to the pet trade roughly eight years ago and in very small numbers. If he has a wild caught dwarf burm, it is most assuredly going to be very pissy considering what stress and possible treatment it endured before landing in his care, let alone the fact that it IS a wild caught caught snake which is just naturally going to be worse tempered/more flighty than a CBB.


In 'his' 30 + years in dealing with snakes, he is saying that this particular breed has always had this tempermant. He said it was wild caught. The 30 years is how long 'he' has been dealing with snakes. 

Snakes are wild animals...why should it surprize anyone that some specimen are not socialized in away that appeals to humans. It may take a while to get them to a tempermant that makes them an appropriate pet. Who knows, but this is what I was told by a man well versed in the petrade that has his own specimen.

----------


## alohareptiles

> I cant remember where i read it but i had read that there are no CBB Dwarf Burms because either the female or male refuse to breed in captivity so all CBB dwarf burms are actually 50/50 crosses


There are a few CBB Dwarf Burms out there...I have one, which is why I know and I know the breeder is respected in the field and imported the parents and successfully bred them...

----------


## Kuba

Ok thanks for clearing things up

----------


## DeadLegs

> In 'his' 30 + years in dealing with snakes, he is saying that this particular breed has always had this tempermant. He said it was wild caught. The 30 years is how long 'he' has been dealing with snakes. 
> 
> Snakes are wild animals...why should it surprize anyone that some specimen are not socialized in away that appeals to humans. It may take a while to get them to a tempermant that makes them an appropriate pet. Who knows, but this is what I was told by a man well versed in the petrade that has his own specimen.


Your statement is mildly running around in circles. I just got finished saying that if it is a wild caught specimen, it is obviously going to be more tempermental than if it were a CBB which would be much less inclined to be such a feisty and non-handleable animal. His experience with a WILD CAUGHT specimen does not give him the leverage to state that as a breed they are  tempermental to deal with and difficult to tame just because it is so in that person's experience.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Your statement is mildly running around in circles. I just got finished saying that if it is a wild caught specimen, it is obviously going to be more tempermental than if it were a CBB which would be much less inclined to be such a feisty and non-handleable animal. His experience with a WILD CAUGHT specimen does not give him the leverage to state that as a breed they are  tempermental to deal with and difficult to tame just because it is so in that person's experience.


I'm not in disagreement with that. Please don't pick a fight with me. I merely stated what was specifically said to me when I inquired about this particular snake. I don't know, nor do I have any experience with a CB, so it’s an area I didn't address. 

 [Your statement related to the relative possibility of someone having experience with an animal that has only been in the pet trade for a specific amount of time.]

 [My statement is in regard to what an experienced snake handler and business owner told me about this particular species.]

Hopefully you’re no longer encircled in confusion anymore about my statement.

----------


## DeadLegs

> I'm not in disagreement with that. Please don't pick a fight with me. I merely stated what was specifically said to me when I inquired about this particular snake. I don't know, nor do I have any experience with a CB, so its an area I didn't address. 
> 
>  [Your statement related to the relative possibility of someone having experience with an animal that has only been in the pet trade for a specific amount of time.]
> 
>  [My statement is in regard to what an experienced snake handler and business owner told me about this particular species.]
> 
> Hopefully youre no longer encircled in confusion anymore about my statement.


How am I "picking a fight" merely by disagreeing with you that one person's experience with a wild caught animal cannot dictate the temperament of an entire species? Also, I never said I was confused by anything I simply stated that you are talking in circles.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My entire point from the start has been that your opinion is based on NOTHING more than what one breeder who apparently has infallible knowledge of a species new to everyone, has told you and no further research whatsoever that you've mentioned.

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> How am I "picking a fight" merely by disagreeing with you that one person's experience with a wild caught animal cannot dictate the temperament of an entire species? Also, I never said I was confused by anything I simply stated that you are talking in circles. 
> 
> My entire point from the start has been that your opinion is based on NOTHING more than what one breeder who apparently has infallible knowledge of a species new to everyone, has told you and no further research whatsoever that you've mentioned.


I didnt realize that was your ultimate point. :Surprised: 

I interpreted your statements to be questioning my base of knowledge and the experience of my reference. 

Great deals of opinions are based on the knowledge of others. Maybe I should clarify that I never owned this type of animal, nor did I see it behave in an aggressive way.

But maybe incorrectly, I do believe what this particular gentleman said about the breed. Maybe I shouldnt base it on what he says, but I respect his knowledge base and thats why I chose to openly share my thoughts on the subject.

If you werent looking to start a fight, sorry  no harm no foul. :Razz:

----------


## DeadLegs

> I didnt realize that was your ultimate point.
> 
> I interpreted your statements to be questioning my base of knowledge and the experience of my reference. 
> 
> Great deals of opinions are based on the knowledge of others. Maybe I should clarify that I never owned this type of animal, nor did I see it behave in an aggressive way.
> 
> But maybe incorrectly, I do believe what this particular gentleman said about the breed. Maybe I shouldnt base it on what he says, but I respect his knowledge base and thats why I chose to openly share my thoughts on the subject.
> 
> If you werent looking to start a fight, sorry  no harm no foul.


Never a fight, friend. Simply a message of "don't be so quick...", is all. I recognize and respect that you choose to believe what an extremely experienced breeder of many reptiles tells you. 

All I am saying is you shouldn't take that as an infallible and set in stone, description of the species. If someone told me that, it would honestly just make me more curious to find out, regardless of the breeder's experience with OTHER reptiles, is it true?

At that point I would study my keister off and educate myself beyond what just one person has explained to me was their experience. that's all i'm sayin'!  :Salute:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

> Never a fight, friend. Simply a message of "don't be so quick...", is all. I recognize and respect that you choose to believe what an extremely experienced breeder of many reptiles tells you. 
> 
> All I am saying is you shouldn't take that as an infallible and set in stone, description of the species. If someone told me that, it would honestly just make me more curious to find out, regardless of the breeder's experience with OTHER reptiles, is it true?
> 
> At that point I would study my keister off and educate myself beyond what just one person has explained to me was their experience. that's all i'm sayin'!



I understand now. :Smile:   I havent been a snake owner very long, so I tend to assume that people with a lot of experience know what theyre talking about  I know that I should try and find out more on my own. 

The reason I asked him, was because I LOVE the regular Burm, but their size makes it an inappropriate choice for my household  Although Id love to have one. So I went over to Twin Cities Reptile, and the owner had one there. Its a beautiful animal, but he did really have me thinking that all of them were this way. Hopeful after the CB program develops, some individuals will be produced with milder temperaments. :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## alohareptiles

The one at TCR was acquired on a trade if I'm correct, so he didn't get it as a hatchling...If the person he got it on trade from got it from the importer, that's one main herp-experts around and very respected...I got my Dwarf from him too, but mine is CBB...

The Dwarfs seem to be more prone to being of the temperamental state...However, keep your eyes open for the Half Dwarfs...They are just coming into the market but very slowly, which I'm glad to see...They have the mellower behavior of the mainland burms, but also a little more pep-in-their-step because of their smaller size...I know there will be some breeding coming out this year hopefully and I should have my pair breeding by the November season...But save your pennies, they aren't as cost-effective as the normal mainlands...

----------

_Chocolate Muffin's_ (02-11-2010)

----------


## TMSreptiles

> Dwarf burms most certainly do exist.
> 
> I don't know much about them that doesn't apply to burms in general, except that they are smaller, not as easy to find, and pretty pricey compared to a normal burm hatchling.
> 
> I think Twin Cities Reptiles (a local reptile pet store near where I live) has one however, sure is a looker!


What a coincidence! I go there all the time so I'll have to see if they have a dwarf burmese (I want one SO bad).

----------


## Dead Out Reptiles

Dwarf Burmese Pythons can be very pissy & can be tamed, its not an easy task when there WC but it can be done. 
Bob Clark breeds CB, CB Dwarfs from 2008 onwards have calmed down alot.

Here is one of the first Dwarfs ever to enter the UK in 2003 (Which is mine  :Very Happy: )




Half Dwarfs have been around since 2006 but the very first F2 Half Dwarf Morphs were first produced this year by Tom Reagan, Mike Cole & Art In Scales (Randy) ie: Albinos, Granites, Albino Granites, Hypos.. 
F1 Half Dwarfs from a Dwarf (Male) x Mainland (Female) max out around 8ft not one has ever past 9ft.. 
F2 Half Dwarfs from a Half Dwarf x Half Dwarf breeding produce even smaller Hatchlings which obviously will stay even smaller then the F1's because of the smaller Half Dwarf Female.. (Thats alot of the word smaller LOL)

The reason people dont use Dwarf Females is because theres like a 10% chance they will lock & even if they do then theres like a 5% chance your get an ovulation from the breeding.. so breeding Female Dwarf x Mainland Male is pretty pointless.

Daniel

----------

_reptileexperts_ (09-18-2012)

----------

